# Real Men love curves, bones are for dogs



## gxnelson (Jan 4, 2012)

I cannot say how much I hate this statement. 

People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well. 

There are so many people out there that are naturally skinny, that feel the sting of these words. Just because they are skinny doesn't mean they should be criticized for their body either. Much of the criticism of skinny people is just as nasty and cruel, but people don't generally discuss the topic in the same way as they discuss the "fat people" subject. People may argue, "well skinny people don't have the public shame, or the bullying that fat people do so it doesn't matter." But that, to put it plainly, is stupid. So private shame is better? Keeping it all internal is worse? And the bullying does happen, just not in an as open way. 

I don't know, it just bothers me, all shapes and sizes are beautiful. Opinions?


----------



## westwall (Jan 4, 2012)

I pretty much agree with you.  However, I do have one caveat, it applys to women only!  there are some real fugly dudes out there!!! Of any size!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 4, 2012)

did you mention something about bones for dogs??????????


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 4, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...



I don't try to rationalize that statement. I personally love the reality of men's thinking when it comes to women. You will will attract that which you are? Ya` know???? I like my curves and love keeping them in "shape."


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 4, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...






Don't feel bad. It's just something that fat women say to make themselves feel better.

Men only agree with that nonsense to the extent that:

A) They are scared of the fat women they live with

B) They are helpless losers incapable of attracting the attention of any women, and don't want to lose their imaginary chances with the fat majoritiy

C) They come from, or retain the mentality of, the third world where fat still symbolizes an avoidance of starving to death

Just be happy, be healthy, and don't get stuck sitting next to one on an airplane!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2012)

I just threw you a bone.......er... I mean a pos rep to make you feel better


----------



## Iridescence (Jan 4, 2012)

sunniman went and got adorable


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2012)

Throwing someone the bone has more than one meaning.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 4, 2012)

It would if you had gotten the expression right.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...



The bigger the cushion ......the easier the push'n


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 4, 2012)

You would know, fathead.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> ...



The better the pushing you mean. 

It's not easier. Women with a huge ass can't work it as well as someone with a nice round one. 

There's also a inertia, gravity, and mass that has to be taken into account. Newtons law of motion becomes more complex when a woman has a 120 lb butt-cheek.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...



You obviously have self image problems

What do you care if some men like fat women or some men like skinny women?  You are what you are.......live with it


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> You obviously have self image problems
> 
> What do you care if some men like fat women or some men like skinny women?  You are what you are.......live with it


And in the case of fat people, you are what you eat!

Guys like curves yes, but not rolls. And don't get mad at us men for the runway models, it's the fashion designers who like the rail thin girls who look like drug addled boys. Hint: They're Homosexuals.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 4, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...



If you spend time worrying about an obscure statement probably uttered only by drunken college freshmen you need to re-evaluate your own stability.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 4, 2012)

Deep down, men are not picky.

You put it on a plate and we'll eat it.


----------



## gxnelson (Jan 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> You obviously have self image problems
> 
> What do you care if some men like fat women or some men like skinny women?  You are what you are.......live with it



I have have some issues. And I honestly don't care what men think (just a little, but who doesn't?). What I think is that every woman is beautiful no matter their size and shape. But what does bother me is the narrowmindedness of this statement.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 4, 2012)

One has to assess the beauty (or lack thereof) of the female form on a case-by-case basis.  One body size does *not* fit all.

Probably the most important thing to understand is that, for most people, 90% of beauty is attitude.  If you own your body type and are confident with it, most likely people will find you beautiful.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I appreciate Gals of all sizes (just looking, that is) from skinny to voluptuous. Gals with confidence, a good heart and that take good care of what they've got, "going on" makes them attractive in my eyes..


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 4, 2012)

Since when did curves = fat?

Curves are supple, fat is lumpy.

(Oops, enter comment from Lumpy...4...3...2...1)


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> What I think is that every woman is beautiful no matter their size and shape.


What a bunch of nonsense.

Not every woman is beautiful.   

And size and shape does matter a lot.


----------



## Douger (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...


Bonez ?Curvatures ? All good.


----------



## Douger (Jan 5, 2012)

Perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrro !


----------



## Iridescence (Jan 5, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I appreciate Gals of all sizes (just looking, that is) from skinny to voluptuous. Gals with confidence, a good heart and that take good care of what they've got, "going on" makes them attractive in my eyes..



I don't know but this seems to make most anyone attractive. Men who walk around with a lil belly but a cool attitude are so much more attractive than men with a washboard stomach and a thick muscled brain full of tar.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 5, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> One has to assess the beauty (or lack thereof) of the female form on a case-by-case basis.  One body size does *not* fit all.
> 
> Probably the most important thing to understand is that, for most people, 90% of beauty is attitude.  If you own your body type and are confident with it, most likely people will find you beautiful.



Yes, but not everyone looks good in spandex. 

I think some women have bedroom looks, not runway looks. 

Give me the bedroom looks any day.


----------



## nitroz (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always agreed.

You aren't curvy, pudgy, chunky, big and beautiful, or thick. You are fat. Simple.
If you want to do something about it, go to the gym and work it off like many others do in order to be skinny.


----------



## daveman (Jan 5, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> ...


You left one out:

D)  They genuinely find larger women attractive.

Like I do.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously have self image problems
> ...


Your avatar picture appears to be an asian girl. You??

Anyway, asian women are usually skinny and boney with no curves.

Never been attracted to them because of that fact.

But some guys like that.

Granted many have pretty faces.


----------



## editec (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...


 
What is the old saying? _You can never be too thin or too rich._

When some guy tells me he like his gals with: "a little meat on their bones" I usally interpret that to mean he is deperate that he will fuck anybody that will have him.

A tad cruel, I'll admit, but given that these idiots are usually trying to tell us that they would not have sex with truly beautiful women who _are thin?_

I know that their proclaimations of their love of fat bottomed gals is nothing but rationizing nonsense.


----------



## Iridescence (Jan 5, 2012)

From the mouth of many men... cruelty is exactly what seems to work with them.

I suppose there are women who can be just as limited minded about things.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Filipina women and other women from the Pacific islands like Guam, Hawaii etc actually have very curvy bodies, I served with a Filipina woman in the Air Force who had one of the best asses I ever seen.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously have self image problems
> ...



You need to develop an "ignore" function. Especially if you are going to post on this board. 
At your age girls say nasty things. If you are too fat they will mock you, if you are too thin they will say Rumors about you. They are just trying to find which of your buttons they can push. Learn to just ignore that which is meant to do you harm. 
If you are bone thin and happy with yourself and in good health, what does it matter what others say?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Filipina women and other women from the Pacific islands like Guam, Hawaii etc actually have very curvy bodies, I served with a Filipina woman in the Air Force who had one of the best asses I ever seen.


When I say asian.

I am basically referring to women from china, japan, vietnam, etc.

Flat chest and butts.

Just not much to work with.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

What an ignorant piece of shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Asian women are usually petite, not skinny. You're confusing age with girth. Most women get skinny when they're over 60. Asian women don't show their age as much as other nationalities.


----------



## FuelRod (Jan 5, 2012)

All this talk of bones, curves and dogs brings to mind a question.

When Dogs have sex do they refer to it as "us" style?


----------



## Iridescence (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> ...



Now here in lies the real lesson young OP.


There are those that try to make women feel lessor no matter how they look.

Take this U guy poster here who doesnt miss a chance to insult women and likely doesnt really like women.

Note he truns it right on to women as if men have nothing to do with how women are treated for how they look?

Do not rely on your looks.

Rely on what is in your heart and head.

If you do this and ignore the postes like this U guy you will find a decent human being to spend the rest of your life with and it will mater much much less what people think about your looks.

If that is your picture I doubt you really worry much about your looks because you are beautiful.

I am and have been since about 12 what would be considered a bumpy girl.

You would not believe that crap that has been thrown at me verbally because of it.

Enjoy your skinny its a blessing.

I often wished I was not so bumpy as a young woman.

Im glad I never did anything about the bumps.

then they would have won.

when a young woman has to consider reducing lady lumps just to walk the street in peace you may get a clue how this world feels about women.

What we women need to do is steel ourselves against this stupid attempt to make us all about our looks and force these fools to accept the entirety of what women are,

I have seen great strides in this one of the last ten years or so.

Look at the kick ass female comedians of late.

Its a good indication of the shifts in society, there was a time in my youth that VERY few feamle comedians made any money.

When and women can be allowed to be funny and show weakness and strength while commenting on the state of the world we have gotten somewhere. 

Take heart and ignore the downdraggers.

Make yourself so much more than your looks that its HARD for someone to take you only by your looks.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> 
> People keep going on and on about how people need to love "big" people, and how bullied they are, then they throw in this statement. They fail to realize the consequences of this statement as well.
> 
> ...



Not all shapes and sizes are beautiful. People have their preferences.
Skinny like Kate Moss is not my type, but it still wins over fatty any day.
But that doesn't mean, that a skinny or fatty can't arouse a man who doesn't like both types.

If there is critic against skinny people I think this critic comes from women. 
I can't imagine an adult male bullying another person for being skinny. But in teenager ages these type of bodies can become victims as they're considered weak and males in teenager age can sometimes be very cruel people.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 5, 2012)

Any all-encompassing statement like that is bull shit. Not all men like the same thing in women.

I am a big fan of curvy women, but my definition of curvy isn't the same as another man's. I define curvy as an hourglass shape. I like boobs and hips with a clearly defined waist. Overweight women don't qualify in that regard. I know men who like a toned, buff woman. I personally don't want muscles on my women. Just my personal preference.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Do not rely on your looks.
> 
> Rely on what is in your heart and head.





Now we know what _you_ look like. Yikes. 




In fact, didn't you go off the deep end not long ago over just that issue, Frankenstein?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

case in point op.

How desperate does a poster have to be to try and talk about how I look as a measure of my worth when they never have and never will see a picture of me?


This is how you define shallow.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> How desperate does a poster have to be to try and talk about how I look as a measure of my worth .





Wow, it must be worse than I thought.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 5, 2012)

I bullied other people in school, but some I didn't bully as I knew that I couldn't handle them without my friends. There was a giant in my class, who participated in national championship of freestyle wrestling. I would never have thought of bullying him, he'd kick my ass unless I come with my friends. 

As someone who bullied many people, among them also skinny and the weak, I can say, that you don't carry these habits with you if you're grown-up.
When you're grown-up things change as hierarchies or wage-structures define if you are a potential target to get bullied. Than there's police, courts and all that type.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

Imagine whatever you want.

it matters nothing to me.

It does however tell a huge amount about you and how inept at sizing up the worth of a human being you are.


Id say maybe a quater inch above sea level.

Your shallowness


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Imagine whatever you want.






I'd rather not, considering the picture you're painting with all this...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

you just dont get it do you ?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you just dont get it do you ?





It sure sounds like _you_ don't.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

what is I am supposed to get here from you U?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Whoa, no, no, nothing, nothing at all - please!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

that is pretty much how I saw it too


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope so!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

agreed you offered nothing in this thread to anyone


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 5, 2012)

Thick and curvy women are my fetish, although I have had sex with skinny chicks before, Two Thumbs pretty much got it right. Men have preferences, but if I see a skinny girl who is good looking I will smash that too.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> agreed you offered nothing in this thread to anyone





Ok, Frankenstein.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh please, there are men that just LOVE fat women.  It's what they think is sexy.  The fatter the better.  Just like there are men who only like blondes, or black women or asian women.  They like fat women.  There are plenty of chubby chaser clubs to prove it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 5, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Oh please, there are men that just LOVE fat women.  It's what they think is sexy.  The fatter the better.  Just like there are men who only like blondes, or black women or asian women.  They like fat women.  There are plenty of chubby chaser clubs to prove it.



You are correct, there are plenty of people who have a fetish for BBW's.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 5, 2012)

It is far more satisfying to accept people for what is in their hearts and heads.

Looks fade, brains and hearts grow


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 5, 2012)

gxnelson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously have self image problems
> ...



Post a pic.... lets have a vote!

I think women who are just plain fat asses, are just not attractive because they obviously dont give a shit how they look. Same goes for that 'meth queen' look.... ick!
'Robust', 'buxom', and 'curvy' is not ugly... the same can be said for 'thin', 'slim' and 'slender'. 

If a lady cares how she looks, then I say good for her.

This is a whiney thread if ya ask me....


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 5, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Thick and curvy women are my fetish, although I have had sex with skinny chicks before, Two Thumbs pretty much got it right. Men have preferences, but if I see a skinny girl who is good looking *I will smash that too*.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice...












Yes, yes, and yes.... 







I think it is mostly attitude.... a great attitude goes a long way, but thats just one mans opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> It is far more satisfying to accept people for what is in their hearts and heads.
> 
> Looks fade, brains and hearts grow




You should really stop talking about this. You're only making it worse.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTLYTQe32CE&feature=related]How Fat Girls are Formed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> It is far more satisfying to accept people for what is in their hearts and heads.
> 
> Looks fade, brains and hearts grow



As long as people are young (relative) and sexually active they deserve the best they can get. Part of a relationship is to keep yourself in shape and to attract your opposite. 

There will be enough years in future to love only heart and head when the body passed the zenith and you can't do anything against it.


----------



## gxnelson (Jan 5, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



lol how old do you think I am?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 5, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Oh please, there are men that just LOVE fat women.  It's what they think is sexy.  The fatter the better.  Just like there are men who only like blondes, or black women or asian women.  They like fat women.  There are plenty of chubby chaser clubs to prove it.



I often wonder what my life would be like if I also liked fat women. I would think it's be like a smorgasborg every day!


----------



## PredFan (Jan 5, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, it's one man's opinion. Any broad generalization like the example in the OP is bull shit. You like attitude, I don't care for it. There are plenty of women for both of us.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 5, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > One has to assess the beauty (or lack thereof) of the female form on a case-by-case basis.  One body size does *not* fit all.
> ...


True, one has to know one's limits.

But, like a friend of mine used to say, some stretch pants have no choice!


----------



## daveman (Jan 5, 2012)

editec said:


> gxnelson said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot say how much I hate this statement.
> ...


Horseshit.


----------



## daveman (Jan 5, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please, there are men that just LOVE fat women.  It's what they think is sexy.  The fatter the better.  Just like there are men who only like blondes, or black women or asian women.  They like fat women.  There are plenty of chubby chaser clubs to prove it.
> ...


People who insist on a narrowly-defined body type for a mate are going to have more trouble finding one that those who find a wide range of people attractive.  And if they start a relationship with someone who doesn't fit their specifications, they're not going to be happy, and will indeed grow to resent their partner for not living up to those expectations.

I'm attracted to all sorts of women.  Race, hair color, body size & type -- doesn't much matter.  Women are amazing, and I love them.  My preference is bigger ladies, but I love looking at them all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 5, 2012)

daveman said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I LOVE receiving wolf whistles, stares across a crowded room. Pheromones  I hope men never stop showing their appreciation for one they are attracted to. It's good to be admired for one or more reasons, but the one thing women want more than anything else, *is to feel appreciated*


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 5, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> I LOVE receiving wolf whistles, stares across a crowded room. Pheromones  I hope men never stop showing their appreciation for one they are attracted to. It's good to be admired for one or more reasons, but the one thing women want more than anything else, *is to feel appreciated*


You know, if you put up some pictures, I bet you'd get a lot of appreciation from us here.


----------



## daveman (Jan 5, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Men want that too, sweetie.  Feel free to whistle and stare!


----------



## nitroz (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Filipina women and other women from the Pacific islands like Guam, Hawaii etc actually have very curvy bodies, I served with a Filipina woman in the Air Force who had one of the best asses I ever seen.
> ...



Now thats rude and a racist stereotype.

Have some manners, Sunni.


----------

